# Sears Router Crafter



## DocStram (Aug 15, 2006)

I am looking for advice from an IAP member who has actually used a Sears Router Crafter.  I have already read the archives but it doesn't seem as if anybody has actually used one to spiral pens.

If you have personally used a Sears Router Crafter can you give me some input?  What was your experience with it?  Were you satisfied with the results?  

Thanks!


----------



## Yarael (Aug 15, 2006)

Interesting Idea. I know my stepdad had one at one point in till. Will have to see if he still has it and try that out.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 16, 2006)

Nooooo Kyle ... you're confused.  Here's how things work around here ... IF your stepdad still has a Router Crafter THEN you're going to pack it all up and ship it to ME.  Get it?  

Just kidding, of course.  Welcome to IAP.  When you have a chance go to twistedtimber.com

Good meeting you. What part of the world are you in?


----------



## Cam (Aug 16, 2006)

You would have to rig up something to hold a mandrel.  Check this link out.
http://www.houseoftools.com/product.htm?pid=169889


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought one of these Sears Router Crafter off of Ebay, and have yet to unbox the thing ... I keep intending on doing it, just to see if it CAN EVEN be used for spiralling a pen barrel ... too darned many other distractions (work : bills : mowing : cleaning the garage so I can walk through : anything but turning-related activities!) .... If no one else has relayed their experience by the time I get mine out and functional, I will report back.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know you have one.  I'm looking forward to hearing what you think about it for pen spiraling ... when you have time.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 17, 2006)

Cam, that's pretty sweet!  I wish it worked with smaller diameter pieces.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 18, 2006)

Cam ..... thanks for the link.  2 1/2" .... just a little too big for what we wanna do. The search continues.


----------



## Cam (Aug 18, 2006)

Jimgo, Docstram,  I keep going to have a look at the thing live but never seem to get to The House of tools.  There might be something a guy could do to mount a mandrel.   I guess we could start a  2.5 inch fat pen industry.

Cam


----------



## Tom McMillan (Aug 18, 2006)

I had a Sears Router Crafter at one time I was going to try spiraling with.  I got the smaller drive center adapter to try to improvise it for penmaking.  I just never got to it and sold it.  Since then I learned to spiral by hand and have made quite a few pens that way, and I can get a fairly tight spiral.  The old routercrafters are now made in England by Trend Machinery & Cutting Tools Ltd.  I was able to get my adapter made by them from Woodchucker's in Canada who ordered it for me, and they did sell the Trend I think they call them router lathes now.  The thing is the adapter would still need some adapting to use a pen mandrel.  I think the Legacy might be a better set up---also, the little Mill Lathes (no longer sold) if you could find one.  Also, the thread that was here recently looked interesting on one someone had made up a spraling system from information that was in a book (not sure who shared that??).


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tom McMillan_
> <br />Also, the thread that was here recently looked interesting on one someone had made up a spraling system from information that was in a book (not sure who shared that??).



Oh yes, I think I remember that thread.  Here is a link for reference:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16148

and a pen made on it:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16837

Chuckie


----------



## DocStram (Aug 18, 2006)

Chuckie, I'm glad you joined in here. Actually, I had spent some time reading your original post about the Router Magic inspired jig. I've been interested in trying my lathe at spiraling pens. I was hoping to do it the easy (but slightly expensive) way by purchasing a used Router Crafter. I've had conversations with the premier Router Crafter expert Lee Reed (Twistedtimber.net). He was rather discouraging when we talked (emailed) about using the RC to make pens. 
That's what brings me to you. Am I correct in assuming that your Home Made Job spiral jig will work with small diameter pen blanks? Could you have made both the bottom and top barrels with your setup? How hard is it to follow the RM plans? Do I need any special metal working tools to build one?
Also, are you familiar with the Robert Sorby Spiralling System? http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/  search for "Spiralling System   I am wondering if their spiralling system might be the way to go? 
Your advice and expertise are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Al

I'm not Chuckie---but, I did at one time own the Sorby spiraling system---I didn't spend enough time with it, however, to learn how to use it well.  I had emailed several retailers who sold it and didn't think it would work well for pens, but I also emailed Sorby and the answer I got was that it probably would work well for some pens.  I think it may have possibiliteis, but I did sell mine before I really got to know how to use it.  At one time (I think it's been awhile) there was someone sharing here at IAP who did have a nice looking pen using the Sorby tool.  

I'm trying to get a lot done right now, but will also try to email you ASAP about how I do the hand rasping for spirals, which I really do enjoy, but it does take a little time.  For me, it will likely will be the way I'll continue to do spiraling, as I can't afford any other equipment right now.


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 18, 2006)

Al

Q.  Am I correct in assuming that your Home Made Job spiral jig will work with small diameter pen blanks?

A.  You are correct.  My Home Made Job will work with small diameter pen blanks.  It will route past the horizontal center line of the lathe.  It will also present the router bit from the front side or back side of the blank.

Q.  Could you have made both the bottom and top barrels with your setup?

A.  I did make both the bottom and top barrels shown in the second link above with this setup.

Q.  How hard is it to follow the RM plans?

A.  I did not follow the RM plans exactly.  I just used the ideas in the book as guide for the one I made.  I would suggest that anyone thinking about doing someting like this get copy of the book and look at what is involved then determine if it is something within their ability.

Q.  Do I need any special metal working tools to build one?

A.  To build the Home Made Job, yes you will need a metal lathe and a metal cutting bandsaw at least that is what I used.  To build the RM version from the book, no special metal working tools are required.

Q.  Also, are you familiar with the Robert Sorby Spiralling System?

A.  I have been to that site in the past but am not familar with the operation of the spiraling system.  

Chuckie


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 18, 2006)

I have the Milllathe and all of the accessories. There are still some out there...they were sold by Woodcraft. Someone else was looking for one awhile back and maybe I remember the woodcraft in Cincinnatti still had one...and maybe in Seattle. Check the classiffieds here, someong last fall was trying to sell the entire setup, but was too high on the price. He may still have it and would come down on the price.  But, the MillLathe alone doesn't do much. Attachments/accessories had to be purchased separately to make it do different tasks. Another choice is the Bealle Lathe Wizard if one can be found....or, hand spiraling. Lots of info on hand spiraling. Look in Kurt Hertzog's gallery at http://www.penmakersguild for some examples of hand spiraled pens.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Tom McMillan_
> <br />---also, the little Mill Lathes (no longer sold) if you could find one---


----------



## DocStram (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom ... Chuckie ... Don ... et al.  
I'm learning a whole lot from you guys. I'm going to keep exploring the options. Like most people here, moola is a concern. I think for now I'll follow Tom's lead and try my hand with rasps. This is going to be an exciting challenge.


----------



## Phil Joines (Aug 19, 2006)

Iâ€™ve made maybe 6 pens with the Sorby spiraling/texturing tool. I have used it a lot to make stems for goblets and such. It works well on hard material like Corian. It will work in hard Maple, Walnut, Mesquite, etc if you keep it sharp. Softer materials disintegrate.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 19, 2006)

Phil ... thanks so much for your input.  I looked in your album and saw lots of really fine looking pens. None of those were done with the Sorby Spiralling system, correct?  If you have some time, could you send me some photos of the pens you have made with it?  And, of course, I would really like to see some of your other work, including those goblets. 
How exciting to hear from somebody who uses the Spiralling tool. 
How long have you had it? 
When you say that it works best in hard woods, what about stabilized blanks?
Great hearing from you!


----------

